# AudioFaucet not showing in MPP&M list



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Hello,

I have two TiVos a 240 S2 and a 649 S2DT. I have iTunes, and installed AudioFaucet. AudioFaucet is running b ut I don't see the "AudioFaucet at <COMPUTER NAME>" in the MPP&M menu on ether TiVo. Both TiVos are running 7.3. I have enabled Home Network Applications (3 thumbsup + Enter).

I even turned off the PC-Cillin firewall and played with the AudioFaucet settings.

I do have two NICs in the PC. the 100basT goes the DSL router and the other is used to access my file server (Network drives). And of cause, the TiVo is on the same network ast the DSL router.

Is there something I am missing? Any help will be appreciated.

Edit: I'm running WinXP Pro SP2.

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

hey Steven, 

We got your ticket.. did you get our reply? if so please continue this tread there 

thanks
kc


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

SafariKC said:


> We got your ticket.. did you get our reply? if so please continue this tread there/QUOTE]
> 
> I lost the ticket number so I am replying here. I've got AudioFaucet working now. I am using iTunes 7.1 and TiVoDesktop 2.4PR. I don't know if getting TiVoDesktop working with my network share fixed it. The network shre is on a Linux box running Samba.
> 
> ...


----------

